# Bike water photoshoot



## markderoophotography (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi

Now that the tour de france is in progress there couldn't be a better moment to make this image:







a larger version you will find here:
Mark de Roo - portfolio


Greets,
Mark


----------



## Tristan RD92 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice photo, but I think it could be more Readable (Legible) without the big light next to the head of the model. Nevertheless the photo is very dynamic, i like that!


----------



## Alpha (Jul 10, 2010)

Love it. I'm also not convinced about the position of the light, though.


----------



## rocdoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Some amazing shots on your page there. Congrats.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonderful portfolio. I am very impressed.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, fantastic photos in your portfolio, you are blessed with all those beautiful ladies!!!


----------

